# my 75gal cichlid



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Here are some of the quick shot that I took from my show tank at work.

Enjoy

Albino Eureka Red










Lithobate










Peacock Chiwindi










fryeri


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Really nice looking cichlids!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

+1 also beautiful pictures


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

+2...great looking fish...great shots!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice shots Hong!
Especially like the ZRock Lithobates male. If you ever want to sell him let me know.
--
Paul


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

holy moly! AWESOME MALES. if u wanna sell the albino eureka lemme know.


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank you for the kind words everyone, Paul I knew you will love the lithobate.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice fish. I think I should get some red into my tank....


----------

